# 2014 Official Atlanta Braves Thread



## Nitram4891 (Mar 31, 2014)

Braves tied at 0-0 on opening day in Milwaukee.  Let's see what these bravos have in store for us this season!


----------



## DSGB (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 31, 2014)

Wish them all the best, but once again, starting the season with too many "ifs".


----------



## GrumpyOldMan (Mar 31, 2014)

Do we have any starting pitchers left or is Fredi on the mound today?


----------



## Horns (Mar 31, 2014)

0 for 6 with runners in scoring position with 7 left on base. Ouch


----------



## WilcoSportsman (Mar 31, 2014)

Well, no one goes 162-0. They just need to weather the storm until Minor can come back and pray that Gavin Floyd still has some miles left or David Hale decides he's ready to fill that role. Offense will come around and be streaky like last year.


----------



## biggdogg (Mar 31, 2014)

To be honest, I didn't really expect much. Other than one mistake to Ramirez, Tehran was fantastic, but that Gaillardo (sp) kid flat out owns the Braves.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 1, 2014)

Teheran wiggled out of trouble a few times, but it's never good to walk the leadoff batter. 

Looks like Fredi was the first to successfully challenge a call on that play at first.

I'm glad I'll get to watch the game tonight and that BASEBALL IS BACK!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 1, 2014)

Tehran pitched good enough to win; too bad our bats were silent.


I'm just glad it's baseball season!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 1, 2014)

You can't win giving the other team 3 free outs every 3 innings.

B. J. Upton, Uggla and the pitcher are automatics.

Jordan Schafer needs to be starting and Uggla needs to be replaced, even if it's by a kid from Rome.

Swallow the big $$$ contract, write off the loss and move on.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Apr 1, 2014)

P. S. Praise the lord it's baseball season!!!


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Tehran pitched good enough to win; too bad our bats were silent.
> 
> 
> I'm just glad it's baseball season!!!



^^^^^^^^This! GIving up 2 will often times get you a win......Our bats were Dead, but the worst thing I saw was BJ Splitting his bat on an Outside Pitch that he tried to Pull

If he hits it the other way, like he supposedly has been working on and did in Spring training, he Maybe gets a hit, an rbi, the line keeps moving.........Momentum shifts, his strikeouts are forgiven......Maybe we are 1-0 rather than 0-1

Its only been one game and I am FED UP Already!!!

I kept rooting for him All season long last year....I wont be so patient this yearNo No:

Thank the Lord its BASEBALL Season again!!! WOOO HOOO


----------



## bfriendly (Apr 1, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> To be honest, I didn't really expect much. Other than one mistake to Ramirez, Tehran was fantastic, but that Gaillardo (sp) kid flat out owns the Braves.



This^^too, but Aramis Ramirez  OWNS the Braves!! I dont think I'd give him anything to Ever hit, especially with risp! Give him 4 Walks? I'd be ok with that


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 1, 2014)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> You can't win giving the other team 3 free outs every 3 innings.
> 
> B. J. Upton, Uggla and the pitcher are automatics.
> 
> ...



Bj and uggla will combine to barely hit .339. Really had high hope for uggla last season but it showed they weren't pitching around him. Great infielder but his batting sucks


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 1, 2014)

Go braves let's get the W tonight


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 1, 2014)

Go get 'em Braves, chop chop!

Hope we do not have to wait long for the bats to wake up & get some winning momentum going.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 1, 2014)

4 runs on 3 homers so far tonight.  Freddie is on fire.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 2, 2014)

He only has two hits so far, but Uggla is absolutely punishing the ball! And he has yet to strike out! Nearly took the SS hand off last night!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm liking what I'm seeing from Uggla. BJ not so much.

Good job by Heyward ending the 22 inning scoreless streak against the Crew. 

Freddie being Freddie. Not sure what Dascenzo was thinking sending him on that play. He didn't have to run much his next couple times up, though.

Wood did a great job staying focused after giving up the leadoff bomb to Gomez, who didn't waste any time getting around the bases.  Can't ask for a better performance.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 2, 2014)

I'll hold judgment on BJ for a week or two. He is gonna see a steady diet of strikes hitting in front of Freddie. If he doesn't get it going soon though, then Simmons needs to be moved up to the 2 hole. It's a waste having his bat at the bottom of the order like that anyway.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats to the Braves on a fine 1st win of the season yesterday.  

Reminder that it's an early game after lunch today at 1:10pm.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 2, 2014)

6th inning and both hurlers are tossing no-hitters!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 2, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> 6th inning and both hurlers are tossing no-hitters!



Both broken up in 7th. Chris Johnson did it with a homer for the Braves. 1-0 going to the 8th!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 2, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Both broken up in 7th. Chris Johnson did it with a homer for the Braves. 1-0 going to the 8th!



That's much better than the 7-strike-outs in 7-innings by the Braves as Milwaukee's pitcher Garza continues being tough on Atlanta.  Hope the Braves do not set more records on striking out for their AB's this season. Not bad for Braves Harang only giving up 2-hits in 6.2-innings before Avilan was brought in.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 2, 2014)

Kimbrel going for save #2, 1 out in the bottom 9th on a great catch by J-Hey.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 2, 2014)

In the books!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice 2-game winning streak on the road.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 4, 2014)

2-1 over the Nats!


----------



## fredw (Apr 4, 2014)

Four games into the season with a pitching staff put together in the 11th hour and opening the season on the road.

If someone had told me we would be 3-1 I wouldn't have believed it possible.

Love it.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 4, 2014)

Fredi G. is 2 for 2 in challenges. Not sure if they got this one right, but I'll take it. I think J. Up should have just went after it.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 4, 2014)

Go braves wish most of the games would have been later but I'm watching tmrw.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2014)

Pitching has been great; wish I could say the same for the bats.  Oh well; I will take 3 - 1!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 5, 2014)

Sure is better than I expected starting the season on the road & having a nice 3 & 1 record.  Hope the Braves can win their 2nd series this weekend to keep some winning momentum going before their 1st home Atlanta series of the season starts Tuesday.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 5, 2014)

Blowing up the 5th inning


----------



## paddlin samurai (Apr 5, 2014)

we will be o.k


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2014)

Great game last night.  Hopefully; we'll get the sweep this afternoon!!!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 6, 2014)

Dan seems to be proving my comment on #14 wrong and I couldn't be more happy about it. Just tied up let's sweep braves


----------



## DSGB (Apr 7, 2014)

No sweep, but a great road trip to start the season.

Uggla is indeed showing improvement and hitting the ball squarely. BJ has had a couple decent days, but more often than not is looking like the same ol' BJ. 

They picked a good day to be off with this weather. Looking forward to welcoming the Mets to the Ted tomorrow night. Got tickets to Thursday's series finale!


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll be at the Ted Friday with the family looking to see the Braves beat up on the Nat's some more.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 7, 2014)

can't wait for the home opener tomorrow night!  good 4-2 road trip to start the season.


----------



## southGAlefty (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm calling it now- all things equal if Uggla hits .250 we'll play for a World Series. Said it all last year we just need him to be a .230-.250 guy because he's gonna give you 30 or so bombs and 80-100 rbis if he does that. The guy can carry the team when he's hot


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2014)

If both Uggla and BJ Upton can hit .250+ this season; we will have one of the strongest line-ups in the majors!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 9, 2014)

*un-timely hitting*

Seems like every hit last night came with 2 out and nobody on. 

Can't ask for a better job by the starters so far, including Harang again last night. The only run he allowed was self-inflicted, but should have been enough to get a W if the offense wakes up.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 9, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> If both Uggla and BJ Upton can hit .250+ this season; we will have one of the strongest line-ups in the majors!



Uggla is looking good and B.J is still sputtering a little, but Heyward and J. Upton are skidding big time right now. Those two have to start producing. I think Heyward is 0 for his last 22.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 9, 2014)

One telling stat is Freeman has 3 rbi's. And he has 3 hr's. Nobody is getting on base in front of him.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 9, 2014)

IMO, lineup should be

Heyward
Johnson
Freeman
Uggla
JUp
Gattis
Simmons
BJ/Schafer


----------



## livetohunt (Apr 9, 2014)

I wonder how long before they bench BJ or send him to minors to recover his swing? I think they will do it within one month..


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> Uggla is looking good and B.J is still sputtering a little, but Heyward and J. Upton are skidding big time right now. Those two have to start producing. I think Heyward is 0 for his last 22.



Heyward looks like he his swinging for the fence every time; he needs to concentrate on just getting a base hit.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 9, 2014)

Yeah... having your leadoff go 0-22 simply ain't going to cut it. Every pitcher in baseball is going to pitch him outside until he learns to hit the ball where it is pitched instead of trying to pull EVERYTHING.


----------



## riprap (Apr 9, 2014)

BJ Upton for MVP.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 9, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> Uggla is looking good and B.J is still sputtering a little, but Heyward and J. Upton are skidding big time right now. Those two have to start producing. I think Heyward is 0 for his last 22.





greene_dawg said:


> Yeah... having your leadoff go 0-22 simply ain't going to cut it. Every pitcher in baseball is going to pitch him outside until he learns to hit the ball where it is pitched instead of trying to pull EVERYTHING.



Good to see Heyward end his hitting drought with a lead off HR to start the game this evening & try to help make up a bit for yesterday's shutout loss. 

Heard about this bad news below earlier . . . 



http://theweek.com/article/index/259687/speedreads-atlanta-braves-set-american-flag-on-fire 

OOPS    2:55PM ET 

Atlanta Braves set American Flag on fire 


AND


http://www.11alive.com/story/news/l.../braves-american-flag-caught-on-fire/7507447/

Braves pyrotechnics catch American flag on fire

April 9, 2014


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2014)

Man; I thought we were going to lose that game in the 9th!  Santana made a great debut in a Braves uniform!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 10, 2014)

Santana, E 88-65

That's what I like to see! Pitchers throwing strikes and trusting their defense. With guys like Heyward, Simmons, and Freeman behind you making plays, it makes it easy to do. Starting the game with 20 straight strikes is a great way to introduce yourself to the new fans!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 13, 2014)

Nice wins by Atlanta, including Hawks over the Heat & making it to the play-offs for the 7th year in a row.


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited (Apr 13, 2014)

Justin and Freddie are out of control!!!!!!!...and, if things keep going well, B.J. and Uggla are going to get their batting averages over the Mendoza line before long...

thanks to Chipper for helping BJ out....now, go talk to Dan...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 14, 2014)

Fine way for the Braves to bring the broom to the weekend series.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow, looking at the box score info, another HR derby by the Braves tonight as Santana was smoking hot delivering 11-SO's in 6-innings, but unfortunately Avilan is having problems with already giving up 5-runs in the 8th-inning as the Phillies take the lead.  Wish I could watch it on OTA antenna TV.


----------



## the HEED! (Apr 14, 2014)

UGGS WITH THE GRAND SALAMI BABY!

He seems to have it turned around so far this season.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 15, 2014)

What a game for Uggla! Maybe his best performance since signing with the Braves.

That was a roller coaster in the final two innings! Glad they were able to fight back after blowing a 5-run lead in the 8th.

Deadspin has a great video of the Phillies fans' reaction to Uggla's slam.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 16, 2014)

Congrats to Teheran going the distance pitching complete 9-innings with a 3-hit shutout  1-0 win while Evan Almighty Gattis goes 4 for 4 delivering the HR RBI only score of the game while the Braves get a total of 11-hits.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 17, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats to Teheran going the distance pitching complete 9-innings with a 3-hit shutout  1-0 win while Evan Almighty Gattis goes 4 for 4 delivering the HR RBI only score of the game while the Braves get a total of 11-hits.



Go Braves!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 17, 2014)

Jullio T,   3 hit cg shutout, he had the best velocity and ball movement I have ever seen him have last night.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 17, 2014)

Great performance by Teheran! Lee pitched well, striking out 13, but Gattis continues to pound Phillies pitching.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 17, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Great performance by Teheran! Lee pitched well, striking out 13, but Gattis continues to pound Phillies pitching.



Yep, wish I could've watched it on OTA antenna tv. 

Lee did a good job going the complete game too getting 13-SO's as the Braves 1st 4-batters are helping to keep Atlanta's well known strikeout reputation going with as Heyward had 4-SO's, BJ had 2-SO's, Freeman had 2-SO's, & J. Upton had 2-SO's.



Slow, no action, no scoring in the early game today after lunch in the middle of the 4th.


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 19, 2014)

Go Braves!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 20, 2014)

Let's go Braves & sweep the Mets on the road with a win today.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 21, 2014)

Some costly errors and just plain ol' mistakes prevented the sweep.


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Apr 21, 2014)

Uggla and Justin's error's contributed to runs, but we had a chance a few times offensively to get runs and failed. I hope we are able to sweep the Marlins.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 21, 2014)

BJ swung at another pitch in the left hand batters box.
Think that was his 3rd K of the game. 
Here we go again. He is hurting this team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 21, 2014)

Twiggbuster said:


> BJ swung at another pitch in the left hand batters box.
> Think that was his 3rd K of the game.
> Here we go again. He is hurting this team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That one double was crushed though.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 21, 2014)

Twiggbuster said:


> BJ swung at another pitch in the left hand batters box.
> Think that was his 3rd K of the game.
> Here we go again. He is hurting this team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



He was 3/6 yesterday. Hardly "killing" the team...

I'm still not sold on him yet this season, but defense is what lost that game yesterday.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 21, 2014)

He ain't showed me squat.
Braves are paying him how much??


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 21, 2014)

Twiggbuster said:


> He ain't show me squat.
> Braves are paying him how much??



Is he over paid? Yes. Is he severely under performing? Most definitely. Did his bat cost the braves the game yesterday? Absolutely not. 

Errors by Uggla and J. Upton led to 2 unearned runs.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 21, 2014)

And I stand corrected. B.J. was 1/6 with 3 K's yesterday.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 21, 2014)

Over the weekend, good having BJ Upton & Uggla's batting avg's climb above the Mendoza line. Hope they keep improving & we need Heyward to significantly continue to improve his batting efforts.

Yep, yesterday's errors caused big problems for the Braves who had a team batter high total of 14-SO's which continues to contribute to a negative reputation like last season, unfortunately.  

Both BJ and Justin Upton had 3-strikeouts yesterday while lead off batter Heyward had 2-SO's still having a batting avg. below the Mendoza line at 0.171. 

Guess the Braves will continue to do the best with what they have while having to accept the good with the bad like all the other MLB teams.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Apr 21, 2014)

What I'm gettin at is bj is hurtin team over the long haul(162 gms)
By the way he just struck out again
Why is he battin 2nd?????
Heard on bill shanks show today that his avg reach 200 just once last yr and it never returned there
OVER 162 GM SEASON !!!!!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 22, 2014)

Bear eats fish!  El Oso Blanco strikes again in the same week. 

Thank God for rocking Evan Almighty Gattis's extra inning walk off 2-run HR for the win tonight. 




Uh-Oh, 3 more errors just like the previous game.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 22, 2014)

Uggla needs to burn his current glove and try a new one...


----------



## DSGB (Apr 22, 2014)

Whew! Errors (and walking the lead-off batter) almost cost us another one.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 23, 2014)

Great pitching matchup last night! Too bad we were on the losing end, but it was one for the ages!

28 combined K's and zero walks.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2014)

Impressive pitching with both going 8-innings last night.  

Braves with 3-SO's each last night include Freeman, J. Upton, Uggla, & Gattis with Heyward having 2-SO's.  Maybe the team needs more talks with Chipper while they are in town to get additional help in discussing strategies & tactics in avoiding strikeouts.  

Early game today around lunchtime at 12:10pm.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 23, 2014)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Impressive pitching with both going 8-innings last night.
> 
> Braves with 3-SO's each last night include Freeman, J. Upton, Uggla, & Gattis with Heyward having 2-SO's.  Maybe the team needs more talks with Chipper while they are in town to get additional help in discussing strategies & tactics in avoiding strikeouts.
> 
> Early game today around lunchtime at 12:10pm.



No use blaming the offense for last night. I don't care who was batting, Fernandez and Wood were gonna strike out everyone. Simmons was the only one NOT to strike out for the Braves. And fwiw, only one Marlin didn't strike out. Iirc, 13-14 Fish struck out too. That was quite possibly the best pitchers dual I've ever seen, and I've seen a bunch.

3 hits for the home team + 4 hits for the Marlins + 0 walks = lots of fielders standing around.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 23, 2014)

Fernandez had some serious movement on that breaking ball!


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 23, 2014)

That kid is just nasty. He'll be with one of the big money teams in another couple years.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 23, 2014)

More good pitching today . . . 

According to today's online live scoreboard box score info, Braves Harang delivers 11-SO's in 6-innings so let's hope Walden can keep it going in the 7th in the game tied at 1-1. 

EDIT:  28-Strikeouts total by both teams while Braves pitching collects 16-SO's in only 8-innings of pitching needed to win the game 3 to 1 with Gattis doubling in 2-runs to break the tie & take the lead in the 8th.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 23, 2014)

Harang was dealing again today. Still leading the league with an 0.85 ERA.


----------



## Tim L (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't know how long he can keep it up, but Harang is really looking good; Minor will replace Hale soon in the rotation, but they will have to make a decision soon with Floyd.  Really scared about Kimball's sore shoulder..


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 23, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Fernandez had some serious movement on that breaking ball!



We compared it to a whiffle ball discussing his ball movement at work today, only Kerry Wood and Doc Gooden have had that many k's at the same young age.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 24, 2014)

Tim L said:


> I don't know how long he can keep it up, but Harang is really looking good; Minor will replace Hale soon in the rotation, but they will have to make a decision soon with Floyd.  Really scared about Kimball's sore shoulder..



If I'm a betting man, Hale goes to Gwinnett to make room for Minor to keep starting in the inevitable event that Floyd has problems later on. With Wood being on an innings limit, he'll go to the bullpen to make room for when Floyd is ready.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 24, 2014)

Kimbrel's first two appearances after resting his shoulder were cause for concern, but I think he's lessened that with the way he pitched yesterday. In fact, he finished off the second appearance in his normal fashion. I think he may have been being too careful, but now is just letting it fly.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 24, 2014)

He pitched 5 times in the first 8-9 games. No wonder his shoulder was sore...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 25, 2014)

Great way to start the game with with J. Upton's 3-run/RBI 1st-inning HR.


----------



## westcobbdog (Apr 27, 2014)

Braves still rolling! Great pitching matchup today.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Apr 27, 2014)

Pitching has been awesome we need to keep it up. Go braves


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 28, 2014)

Good weekend for the Braves sweeping the series.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 28, 2014)

The pitching has been fun to watch!


----------



## DSGB (Apr 29, 2014)

Rematch of last week's pitching dual tonight in Miami!

Wood vs. Fernandez part 2


----------



## DSGB (Apr 29, 2014)

This one's not turning out like the last matchup.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 29, 2014)

DSGB said:


> This one's not turning out like the last matchup.



Yep, according to the online web scoreboards, the Braves are getting crushed as they have a bad night, unfortunately.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 30, 2014)

Wood was leaving too many pitches up and out over the plate and getting hit hard. 

Not much offense from the Braves, even though Fredi tried to put a bunch of left-handed bats in the lineup against Fernandez.

Wood hasn't gotten much help in his last three starts, with the Braves' offense only getting nine hits total.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 30, 2014)

Not sure I agree with sitting J. Upton or Johnson, granted, I'm not so sure they would have fared much better against Fernandez. 

From what I saw, a lot of the Marlins hits (other than Stanton's bomb) off of Wood were little bloopers that were finding grass. He wasn't as sharp obviously, but it seemed like death by 1000 paper cuts to me. The Brave's offense could use some of those hits to land themselves.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 30, 2014)

Justin was 0-3 with three K's last week against him. CJ got to pinch hit last night and struck out. Fredi was just trying to get as many left-handed hitters in there as he could to force Fernandez hopefully to throw more fastballs and wear him down some. Obviously, it didn't work!

If Justin is playing, however, that liner by Lucas to left in the 3rd is probably caught and the inning is over with no damage done.

They did have a couple that fell in, but when Wood was taken out in the sixth, they were hitting some lasers!

The Marlins made some nice defensive plays, especially the heads-up play by Fernandez to fake to first and get Pastornicky at the plate. Hechavarria made a spectacular diving play to get Simba late in the game. Thought for sure that was up the middle for a hit.

Your browser does not support iframes.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 30, 2014)

That play by Fernandez to get Pastornicki at home was mighty impressive. And what that kid can do with his slider in downright scary.


----------



## DSGB (Apr 30, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> That play by Fernandez to get Pastornicki at home was mighty impressive. And what that kid can do with his slider in downright scary.



Nasty would be an understatement!


----------



## Hardwoods (Apr 30, 2014)

As usual, the Braves are struggling with the bottom feeders of the division.


----------



## biggdogg (Apr 30, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> As usual, the Braves are struggling with the bottom feeders of the division.



Every team that has gone down to Miami so far has headed to the airport with their tails tucked...


----------



## Hardwoods (Apr 30, 2014)

I didn't realize how tough the Marlins had been at home this season until you said that. I had to look for myself, and yep, they have been tough to beat in Miami.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (May 6, 2014)

Go braves


----------



## tcward (May 6, 2014)

bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Go braves



They are......down the tube.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 6, 2014)

Nice close win by the Braves to end their long losing streak.  Hope Atlanta has turned the corner for the better for at least a while.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (May 7, 2014)

Glad for a win tonight..... Go Braves

Still scratching my head though trying to figure out why Fredi started Ugla after the night Pena ( homer & double ) had last night........ Bout time he started coaching rather than trying justify bad contracts.


----------



## Da Possum (May 8, 2014)

man; that was ugly last night.......they need to makes some changes!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 8, 2014)

Hope the day off brings some positive good changes.


----------



## DSGB (May 13, 2014)

Big Time Timmy Jim continues his dominance over the Braves. Surprised to see BJ with two extra base hits - the only two hits surrendered by Lincecum.


----------



## Da Possum (May 13, 2014)

we have got to start hitting the ball and getting some runs.


----------



## biggdogg (May 13, 2014)

B.J. has been spanking the ball lately. Apparently if he's hitting, no one else is. 

That said, it doesn't look like the Braves bats will be getting embarrassed by Jose Fernandez for at least a year a so...


----------



## DSGB (May 13, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> B.J. has been spanking the ball lately. Apparently if he's hitting, no one else is.
> 
> That said, it doesn't look like the Braves bats will be getting embarrassed by Jose Fernandez for at least a year a so...



Tough blow to the Fish! 

Most any decent righty makes our lineup look bad.


----------



## DSGB (May 13, 2014)

Other than HR, they are at or near the bottom of every offensive category, as a team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 14, 2014)

Checking out the web box scores, nice having Minor getting back to good form with his 1st win for the Braves out on the left coast.


Taking a look in the future at the Braves Cobb County Georgia new stadium design . . . 



http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/mlb-b...or-new-stadium-to-open-in-2017-153952625.html

OR

http://homeofthebraves.com/

OR

http://homeofthebraves.com/renderings/


Atlanta Braves release designs for new stadium to open in 2017

14 hours ago


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 20, 2014)

Braves' bats woke up yesterday.  I felt bad for a moment for that Taiwanese pitcher.  Don't ever think I've seen a position come in to pitch live before either.  2 game win streak!


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 20, 2014)

Here's another rendering of the braves new home in Cobb.


----------



## DSGB (May 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Braves' bats woke up yesterday.  I felt bad for a moment for that Taiwanese pitcher.  Don't ever think I've seen a position come in to pitch live before either.  2 game win streak!



Not in regulation play, anyway! He got the job done, though. 



Nitram4891 said:


> Here's another rendering of the braves new home in Cobb.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Here's another rendering of the braves new home in Cobb.



Yep, you'right. Good reminder & it will only get worse, especially on game day.

Sure was nice having the Braves' bats come alive in the win with 15-hits which included 3-HR's. Congrats to Minor getting his 2nd win of the season.


----------



## biggdogg (May 20, 2014)

One of my questions so far is does that 3b coach even know what the stop sign is?? Even the announcers are calling him Doug De-sends-o!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 20, 2014)

Looking at the online box score, J. Teheran goes the distance with a great 6-hit shutout 5-0 win including 8-SO's in 9-innings with J. Upton delivering 3-RBI's, including a HR.


----------



## DSGB (May 21, 2014)

The offense is showing signs of life the last few games. The Brewers are facing some of the same offensive struggles that we've gone through.


----------



## BrotherBadger (May 22, 2014)

DSGB said:


> The offense is showing signs of life the last few games. The Brewers are facing some of the same offensive struggles that we've gone through.



Injuries are killing the Brewers this month. Braun was placed on the DL, as soon as he gets off, the put Aramis Ramierez on. Not to mention Carlos Gomez has been dealing with a messed up back for the past 2 weeks.



> I felt bad for a moment for that Taiwanese pitcher.



Wang really shouldn't be on the roster. He was a rule 5 pick(can't be sent down) up who has a LOT of promise. Unfortunately, he is not ready for the Big Leagues right now(he played in A ball last year). He has been lit up every time he came in, and has been relegated to long relief for the most part. The front office refuses to let him go(which i agree with. The kid has a ton of talent, he's just not ready yet), so he will probably continue to look bad for most of the year. Still, a 22 year old who they control for the next 7 years will be worth it down the road.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 23, 2014)

Nice close win tonight & good having the Braves win the last 5 out of 6 games.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 24, 2014)

Kimbrel is back in form and C Johnson needs to lay off the caffeine,too.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 25, 2014)

Thank God for homeruns delivering all the runs for the Braves' cool rocking 7-0 shutout win; 2-HR's & 3-RBI's by Gattis, 2-run HR by J. Upton, & 2-run HR by Johnson as Teheran gets the win with 7-SO's in 6-innings.

Go Braves in the HomeRun city of Atlanta!  Chop, chop.


----------



## biggdogg (May 28, 2014)

Looks like Tommy LaStalla is finally getting his shot!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 28, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> Looks like Tommy LaStalla is finally getting his shot!



Thanks for the heads up on some good long over due news.  Maybe the Braves have found their 2B replacement so hope he continues his success in the big leagues.  Looking forward to see what he can do in his 1st major league start tonight in Boston. 

Giving up 4-runs & the lead in the 7th last night was disappointing & a major bummer of a losing game besides the bright lights of Heyward's 1st-inning monster 428-ft. HR & J. Upton going 3 for 3 yesterday.



http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article/atl...md=20140528&content_id=77183648&vkey=news_atl 

Braves to promote prospect La Stella from Triple-A

5/28/2014 12:45 P.M. ET 


"Braves fans who have been clamoring for Tommy La Stella's arrival got their wish on Wednesday, when the second baseman received his first call to the Major League level."

"La Stella is expected to be in Boston tonight to begin his role as Atlanta's new starting second baseman." 

"The 25-year-old left-handed hitting second baseman has batted .293 with a .384 on-base percentage and a .359 slugging percentage in 47 games with Triple-A Gwinnett this year." 

"While he lacks power and speed, La Stella has consistently shown sound plate discipline throughout his Minor League career. He has batted .322 with a .407 on-base percentage in the 288 games he has played since the Braves selected him in the eighth round of the 2011 First-Year Player Draft."


----------



## DSGB (May 28, 2014)

Getting his first start in Fenway Park, batting 7th.

Tyler Pastornicky has been sent to AAA. Pena starting at SS in place of Simmons, who is listed as day-to-day.


----------



## DSGB (May 29, 2014)

Didn't get to see the game, but glad to see La Stella got his first _two_ Big League hits in the losing effort.


----------



## rex upshaw (May 29, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Didn't get to see the game, but glad to see La Stella got his first _two_ Big League hits in the losing effort.



A few more hits and he will have surpassed Uggla's total for the year.


----------



## Da Possum (May 29, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> A few more hits and he will have surpassed Uggla's total for the year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (May 29, 2014)

Nice 1st start for La Stella & congrats to him on his 2-hits.  

Local tv sports news replays showed some confusion on a fly ball between BJ Upton & La Stella which both let drop to prevent a collision. Looked like BJ called off the rookie from a long way off even though it appeared way closer to 2nd base where Tommy could've more easily caught it as it landed only a few feet away from him.  Guess they have some communications issues to work on which makes sense with them being new to being on the same field.


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 29, 2014)




----------



## Twiggbuster (May 29, 2014)

Gettin a bad feelin about this crop of braves
Let 3 of 4 get away against last place Red Sox
Not good
Where's Bobby 
Where's Chipper?


----------



## DSGB (May 30, 2014)

Speaking of Chipper, I had flashbacks of his last game watching them fall apart defensively.


----------



## westcobbdog (May 31, 2014)

Whats crazy is we are still in first place, after weeks of avg. to just aweful baseball. Keep in mind the stinking Marlins won two World Series , ome by being in first place 40-50 days and the other by 0 days in first. Gotta get hot and a little lucky at the same time.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice job sweeping the fish (their first at home this year) when we came in tied for first. 

Shae Simmons looked pretty good!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 1, 2014)

Nice Braves rebound from being swept & brooming the fish on the road.  Glad having Gattis's game winning 9th-inning 2-run HR with congrats to Simmons on his first save.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 7, 2014)

Sure does help for the Braves to play the D'backs with their losing 9-22 home record.  Nice win by Teheran, nice save by Kimbrel to pass Smoltz for most saves, fine hitting for Heyward going 3 for 4 with 3-RBI's & a HR as good hitting by Atlanta totals 13-hits.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 10, 2014)

Tonight looking at the online live scoreboard, lots of offensive action for both teams.  Not a bad 1st-inning for Braves batting rally of 7-runs & 7-hits with Simmons 4-RBI Grand Slam HR, but Minor giving up 3-runs & 3-hits sure did not help.

EDIT:  Up through the 7th-inning, each Braves player that has played tonight has delivered a hit, including both pitchers so far, with Atlanta already having a total of 16-hits & 13-runs.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 11, 2014)

Typical game at Coors Field! Glad they were able to keep scoring runs and the bullpen held on for the win.

I believe I heard them say that Minor had gotten 14 runs in support (combined) during his previous starts and was given 10 last night (7 in the 1st). Too bad he didn't last long enough to qualify for the win.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 13, 2014)

Tough end to a rough road trip. Not sure what Carpenter was trying to do (says he was pitching in), but it appeared to me that he hit Dickerson on purpose after Laird had to leave the game. Kudos to Gattis for just trotting to first after getting plunked in retaliation.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 13, 2014)

Started out 17-7 but are 17-24 or close to it since. We still don't have an ace pitcher, either.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 17, 2014)

The Braves have been a force in the ninth inning, but the 13th has not been kind in recent days. Once again, too many missed opportunities.


----------



## biggdogg (Jun 17, 2014)

DSGB said:


> The Braves have been a force in the ninth inning, but the 13th has not been kind in recent days. Once again, too many missed opportunities.



Lack of early run support and long extra inning games is killing the pen right now. Hale is just wore slap out. He's pitched a ton of innings lately. Only 2 off days between now and the All-Star Break won't help much either.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 17, 2014)

Hopefully Carpenter is fine and doesn't have to sit out too long.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 17, 2014)

Yep, sure have had to use him lots more lately. 



http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article/atl...md=20140617&content_id=80163036&vkey=news_atl

Braves place Carpenter on DL with biceps strain
Righty forced to exit after making fifth appearance in six games; Beato recalled

6/17/2014 2:35 P.M. ET


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 18, 2014)

*New Lead Off Batter for Braves in Early Game Today*

Tommy La Stella is Atlanta's 1st batter in the early 12:10pm lunch time game.  

We could've used Gattis in last night's loss even though the coach was resting him, but glad he's back with his 16-game hitting streak in today's game. 



EDIT:  Rocky start for Harang giving up 2-runs & 3-hits in the 1st-inning.



EDIT:  With 2-outs, Evan "Almighty" Gattis hits 2-RBI HR to tie it up in 1st-inning & extending his hitting streak to 17-games!  Way to go rocking El Oso Blanco! 

Doumit's single collects 2-RBI's for the Braves taking the lead 4-2.

Thank God for live online scoreboards.



EDIT:  Harang continues his bad day giving up 5-runs & 6-hits in the 2nd-inning.


----------



## HighCotton (Jun 18, 2014)

What element of the game does this Braves team NOT have a problem with?  Batting?  Problem.  Starting Pitching?  Problem.  Relief?  Problem.  Management?  Problem.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 18, 2014)

Unfortunately, Braves are going to keep having lots of continuous problems losing when they give up 10-runs & 18-hits to their opponents like today's game.


----------



## fredw (Jun 18, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> What element of the game does this Braves team NOT have a problem with?  Batting?  Problem.  Starting Pitching?  Problem.  Relief?  Problem.  Management?  Problem.




In spite of the good start, this team is showing serious flaws.  I don't know if they are all correctable.  The 2014 baseball season may prove to be a long season for Braves fans.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 19, 2014)

I wish they'd take notes when La Stella is at the plate to see that you don't have to swing for the fences EVERY TIME!


----------



## DSGB (Jun 19, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> A few more hits and he will have surpassed Uggla's total for the year.



Took him 16 games!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 19, 2014)

DSGB said:


> Took him 16 games!



Thanks, had not heard that yet.  Wonder if batting leadoff is too much pressure for him being the newest rookie on the team. 


Sorry to see Gavin Floyd go down again.  He suffered a pitching right arm elbow facture in starting the bottom of the 7th in today's game when he was doing so well after 6-innings with 6-strikeouts in only 64-pitches.  He just got back after Tommy John surgery back in May 2013, but now back on the DL. 



http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article/atl...md=20140619&content_id=80629392&vkey=news_atl 

Floyd headed to DL with right elbow fracture

6/19/2014 10:40 P.M. ET








OR


http://espn.go.com/mlb/story/_/id/11110509/gavin-floyd-atlanta-braves-leaves-apparent-elbow-injury

Gavin Floyd suffers fracture in elbow

June 19, 2014, 11:58 PM ET








OR


http://www.cbssports.com/mlb/eye-on...-floyd-leaves-game-with-apparent-elbow-injury

Gavin Floyd leaves game with fracture in pitching elbow

June 19, 2014 9:22 pm ET


"UPDATE: Floyd has a *"fracture of the olecranon,"* the team announced. That's the pointy bone at the end of your elbow. He will undergo further evaluation on Friday. All fractures are different, but Joel Zumaya broke the same bone a few years ago and *missed the rest of the season*."


----------



## DSGB (Jun 20, 2014)

His breaking balls were nasty! Hate that he'll have to sit and it's a good thing they've been stretching Wood out in the minors.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 3, 2014)

Congrats the Braves on their 7-game winning streak, & for the 4-game sweep of the Phillies at their place like they last time did it 40-years ago. Glad to see Atlanta finally starting to crank up the winning momentum again. Sorry to have Gattis on the 15-day DL. 



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/mlb/g...6_29_atlmlb_phimlb_1&mode=recap_away&c_id=atl 

Braves post first four-game sweep in Philly since '64

6/29/2014 6:47 PM ET


"PHILADELPHIA -- For the first time since September 1964, the Braves swept a four-game series in Philadelphia."


----------



## biggdogg (Jul 3, 2014)

A nice winning streak and they are scoring runs without the long ball. Even BJ has a nice little hit streak going.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jul 7, 2014)

Sorry to have the Braves 9-game winning streak come to an end.  

Congrats to Kimbrel, Freeman, & Teheran making the All-Stars.  Hope Justin Upton makes it too in the final vote. 



http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article/atl...md=20140706&content_id=83399320&vkey=news_atl 

Kimbrel, Freeman, Teheran named All-Stars

7/6/2014 8:26 P.M. ET 


AND


http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article/atl...md=20140706&content_id=83418674&vkey=news_atl 

J. Upton selected as NL Final Vote candidate

7/6/2014 11:42 P.M. ET


----------



## DSGB (Jul 7, 2014)

biggdogg said:


> A nice winning streak and they are scoring runs without the long ball. Even BJ has a nice little hit streak going.



Sure has been nice to see!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 31, 2014)

Go Braves!  Only 7-games back & out of 1st place.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 1, 2014)

Ouch!  Not the kind of history Atlanta wants to make. Whatta home loss by the Braves as they take the holiday off. Phils spanked 'em big time today, unfortunately.  

Congrats to Phillies Hamel & 3 relief pitchers to combine for the uncommon 7-0 no-hitter win.


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 17, 2014)

Daaaaang! Had to go to the third page to dig this up..................I feel all the pain all of us Braves Fans have been enduring since the all star Break.........

C'mon, bang em with me


----------

